# Production Goals



## angelwlkns (Sep 15, 2008)

My department is looking into setting production goals for our coders.  Can anyone tell me if they have production goals for the coders?  What is the number you require from your coders per hour?  Does anyone have a method of testing new hire candidates for coding and if so can I get a copy of the test.

Thanks for the help.

Angela


----------



## capgrl79 (Sep 15, 2008)

My company has a goal of which you have to code 100 report per hour. That's CPT and ICD-9  I believe there is a test you might want to check w/your local chapter maybe their proctor can help with that info.


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

100 per hour??  Is that operative reports?  That like 30 sec per note.  How can you possibly do a good job with that type of goal? Even carpal tunnel notes take more than 30 seconds.  WOW!!


----------



## smcbroom (Sep 15, 2008)

I too, have wondered this MBort...I don't understand how people are saying 100 reports per hour?  Are those operative reports you are having to read, break down by possibly underlining the important aspects of the report, define your CPT and ICD-9 codes?  As you said, just to code a carpal tunnel release is time consuming depending upon how the doctor dictates.  JChamber 05....are you coding for a physician by superbills or for an ASC?  Just curious because those goals seem like your company is wanting speed and not accuracy?  If anyone else has responses to this, please post.

Thanks!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 15, 2008)

100 per hour, if op reports, seems unreasonable. my staff doesn't have to meet any productivity measures at this point. they code what they can - as fast as they can -  but with accuracy. depending on the complexity of the surgery, on average, i'd say about 40 cases an hour - and that might be stretching it. could be sometimes more, sometimes less. and with those 40 cases, the op report is completely stripped of all billable components and both the icd9's and cpt's are defined and of course appending modifiers. tools such the cci edits, lcd's, ncd's are used, which takes time - much more time than 100 per hour- there's just no way. the coders do not bill these cases, they are sent on to the 'billers'.  
some cases take 2 seconds, if it's say - an open appendectomy and just that - or maybe a simple hernia repair. you might be able to code 100 of those cases in an hour.


----------



## smcbroom (Sep 16, 2008)

I do both the coding and billing at my surgery center so there would be no possible way to keep up with that kind of pace!  What kind of volume of patients do you see in a day?  Are you a physician's office or ASC?  Just curious.

Susan


----------



## angelwlkns (Sep 16, 2008)

That 100 per hour, seems really high to me.   I hope you mean a 100 per day.
I am coding for anesthesia and we code from the anesthesia record which is 
hand written and the op rpt.   I was thinking that 30 to 40 seems like a good goal which in turn should give us good accuracy.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sonjagirl (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm wondering what is expected from someone who doesn't have experience such as an intern or someone who just finished school.   I know we have to pace ourselves, but I assume this is from someone with years of experience.  Even that seems overwhelming to me.  What if a coder gets stuck?  It may be some time before someone can help her get out of this trap.  Maybe I need to keep practicing my CD for timing purposes only. Even these scenarios are abbreviated.

Nevertheless, I'm a positive ambitious individual, and I'm going to keep moving forward.


----------

